# Cyclocross or grass crit?



## Dave5N (13 Oct 2009)

http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/wmccl-4-sanders-park-4102009/4292390718


----------



## Will1985 (14 Oct 2009)

It looks quite a tame course. I spotted one dismount in the background at about 2:01.

Blenheim looked even more like grass track apart from one compulsory dismount.


----------



## Brahan (14 Oct 2009)

That looks like great fun.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Oct 2009)

I bet that course would be a right pain after a good drop of rain.


----------



## jpembroke (14 Oct 2009)

Our course last sunday was a bit like that: lots of grass but with steep technical banks. After a bit of rain people were sliding all over the place.


----------



## Dave5N (14 Oct 2009)

Will1985 said:


> It looks quite a tame course. I spotted one dismount in the background at about 2:01.
> 
> Blenheim looked even more like grass track apart from one compulsory dismount.




It was fast but technical. Very different last year is torrential rain and hail.

C'mon Will. Put your money where yer mouth is and ride this week.


----------



## Young Un (14 Oct 2009)

I loved that course, and you think TT's are useless Dave


----------



## Dave5N (14 Oct 2009)

Point made.


----------



## Dave5N (14 Oct 2009)

Planks on Sunday. Get practicing mate.


----------

